# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أشهر قادة العالم

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*طارق بن زياد (تـ 102هـ)* 


 

طارق بن زياد الليثي فاتح الأندلس؛ وقيل طارق بن عمرو، مولى موسى بن نصير عامل بلاد المغرب من قبل الخليفة الأموي الوليد بن عبدالملك، وقائد جيوش البربر التي فتحت شبه جزيرة أيبيريا.


*أصله:*
وقد اختلف مؤرخو العرب في أصله: فذهب بعضهم إلى أنه كان فارسيًا همذانيًا، وذهب فريق آخر ـ ومنهم الحميدي صاحب جذوة المقتبس ـ إلى أنه كان بربريًا من إفريقيا ومن قبيلة نفزة البربرية، وذهب فريق ثالث إلى أنه لم يكن مولى موسى بن نصير، وأنه لم يكن بربري الأصل؛ وإنما كان ينتسب إلى الصدف؛ وأرجح هذه الآراء جميعًا الرأي القائل بأنه كان بربري الأصل؛ فقد قيل إنه كان طويل القامة، ضخم الهامة، أشقر اللون؛ وتنطبق هذه الصفات على عنصر البربر؛ أسلم على يد موسى بن نُصَير، فكان من أشد رجاله؛

أعماله:
لا يُعرف شيءٌ عن أعمال طارق بن زياد في أول نشأته، ولاعن اشتراكه في مقاتلة البربر أثناء ولاية زهير بن قيس على إفريقيا؛ فلما قُتل زهير في طبرق، عام 76هـ، عُين طارق أميرًا على برقة غير أنه لم يلبث طويلاً في هذا المنصب، إذ أنه سرعان ما اختير قائدًا لجيش موسى بن نصير، فأبلى بلاء حسنًا في حروبه؛ وظهرت لموسى قدرته في اقتحام المعارك، ومهارته في قيادة الجيش، فولاه على مقدمة جيوشه بالمغرب؛ وهكذا أتيح لطارق بن زياد أن يتولى قيادة جيوش موسى، ويشترك معه في فتح بقية بلاد المغرب، والسيطرة على حصون المغرب الأقصى حتى المحيط الأطلسي؛ ومازال يقاتل البربر، ويفتتح مدائنهم حتى بلغ مدينة *طنجة* (قصبة بلادهم، وأم مدائنهم) فحاصرها حتى افتتحها، وأسلم أهلها؛ ولم يمض على ولاية موسى للمغرب عدة أعوام، حتى خضع له المغرب بأسره، ولم تستعص عليه سوى مدينة *سبتة*، لمناعتها وشدة تحصنها؛ وكان يتولى إمارتها حاكم من قبل الدولة البيزنطية، يعرف بالكونت جوليان، ويسميه مؤرخو العرب يليان النصراني؛ وكان يليان هذا ـ برغم تبعيته للدولة البيزنطية ـ يتوجه في طلب المعونة إلى مملكة القوط بأسبانيا، فتمده الحكومة القوطية بالمؤن والأقوات عن طريق البحر؛ وقاتله موسى وطارق فألفياه في نجدة وقوة وعدة، فلم يمكنهما التغلب عليه، فرجعا إلى مدينة *طنجة*، ومن هناك أخذا يغيران على ما حول سبتة، ويضيقان عليها الخناق دون جدوى، إذ كانت سفن القوط تختلف إلى *سبتة* بالميرة والإمداد؛ فلما يئس موسى من فتح سبتة، أقام قائده طارق بن زياد واليًا على مدينة طنجة حتى تتاح له فرصة مراقبة مدينة سبتة من كثب، وترك تحت تصرف طارق تسعة عشر ألفًا من البربر بأسلحتهم وعددهم الكاملة، مع نفر قليل من العرب ليعلموهم القرآن وفرائض الإسلام؛ أما موسى، فقد عاد إلى القيروان.

 طارق ابن زياد وفتح الأندلس



آثر طارق أن يكسب صداقة عدوه يليان مادام قد عجز عن فتح مدينته الحصينة؛ ويُذكر أن طارقًا كان يراسل يليان ويلاطفه حتى تهادنا؛ ثم حدث في الجانب الآخر القوطي (الأندلس) أمر لم يكن في الحسبان: ذلك أن رودريجو (لذريق) ـ أحد قواد الجيش القوطي ـ وثب على العرش، وخلع الملك غيطشة، وتولى مكانه، ثم إن لذريق اعتدى على ابنة يليان التي كانت في بلاط الملك غيطشة، الأمر الذي أثار غضب يليان، وجعله يأتي بنفسه إلى طارق بن زياد ويعرض عليه مساعدته في فتح الأندلس؛ ولم يتردد طارق في الاتصال فورًا بمولاه موسى بن نصير بالقيروان، الذي اتصل بدوره بالخليفة الوليد بن عبدالملك يطلب استشارته وإذنه، ونصحه الخليفة الوليد بألا يعتمد على يليان بل يرسل من المسلمين من يستكشف الأمر، فأرسلت سرية طريف التي عادت بالبشائر والغنائم؛ فأنس موسى إلى يليان، وازداد إقدامًا على الفتح، ثم استدعى مولاه طارقًا، وأمّره على سبعة آلاف من البربر وثلاثمائة من العرب؛ وأبحرت الحملة من طنجة في 5 من رجب عام 92هـ، إبريل 711م، في أربع سفن، وظلت هذه السفن تنقل جنود طارق إلى جبل كالبي الذي عُرف بعد ذلك بجبل طارق حتى كمل نقلهم وتوافوا جميعهم لديه


جبل طارق

وقيل إن طارقًا كان نائمًا في السفينة، فرأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الأربعة الراشدين يمشون على الماء حتى مروا به، فبشره النبي بالفتح، وأمره بالرفق بالمسلمين، والوفاء بالعهد.

وقع على لذريق خبر اقتحام المسلمين ساحل الأندلس الجنوبي، واستيلائهم على الجزيرة الخضراء، وقوع الصاعقة، فانزعج وكر راجعًا إلى جنوبي أسبانيا، وزحف إلى قرطبة في جيش جرّار بلغت عدته ـ وفقًا للروايات العربية ـ نحو مائة ألف؛ فكتب طارق إلى موسى يستمده، ويخبره أنه فتح الجزيرة الخضراء، وملك المجاز إلى الأندلس، واستولى على بعض أعمالها حتى البحيرة، وأن لذريق زحف إليه بما لا قبل له به؛ فأرسل موسى إليه مددًا مؤلفًا من خمسة آلاف من المسلمين، كملت بهم عدة من معه اثني عشر ألفًا؛ وأقبلت في الوقت نفسه جيوش لذريق حتى عسكرت غربي طريف، بالقرب من بحيرة خندة، على طول نهير برباط الذي يصب في البحر الذي سمَّاه المسلمون وادي كلة؛ وبالمقابل، أخذ طارق في الاستعداد للمعركة الحاسمة؛ فاختار موقعًا مناسبًا في وادي كلة، يستند في أجنحته على موانع طبيعية تحميه، ونظم قواته، [وأصدر أوامره بإحراق السفن، وقام في أصحابه، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه بما هو أهله؛ ثم حث المسلمين على الجهاد، ورغَّبهم فيه، واستثار حماستهم؛ كان مما قاله طارق: ¸أيها الناس! أين المفر؟ البحر من ورائكم، والعدو أمامكم، وليس لكم والله إلا الصدق والصبر، واعلموا أنكم في هذه الجزيرة أضيع من الأيتام في مأدبة اللئام]([1])؛ أقبل لذريق في جموعه وهم نحو مائة ألف ذوي عدة وعدد، وهو على سريره، وعليه مظلّة مكللة بالدّر والياقوت والزبرجد، وحوله غابة من البنود والأعلام؛ وأقبل طارق وأصحابه، عليهم الزَرَدُ، من فوق رؤوسهم العمائم البيض، وبأيديهم القسي العربية، وقد تقلدوا السيوف، وشرعوا الرماح.
وبدأت المعركة الحاسمة، وأنزل الله نصره على جنده المجاهدين في سبيل الله، وتمزق جيش القوط، وسقط لذريق، ولاذت فلول أعداء المسلمين بالجبال؛ لقد كان الموقف خطيرًا، فقد كانت أوامر موسى بن نصير دقيقة وواضحة، وتنص على عدم تجاوز منطقة الساحل، خوفًا على المسلمين من الضياع في هذا المحيط الواسع من شبه الجزيرة الأندلسية؛ غير أن بقاء طارق عند حدود الساحل، ومع ما هو عليه موقف قواته من الضعف، أمر بالغ الخطورة، فإتاحة الفرصة أمام فلول القوط، قد تسمح لهم بإعادة تجميع قواتهم؛ فسارع طارق وافتتح أشبيليا، وأستجة، وأرسل من استولى على قرطبة ومالقة، ثم فتح طليطلة (عاصمة الأندلس) وتوجه شمالاً فعبر وادي الحجارة وواديًا آخر سمي فج طارق واستولى على عدة مدن، منها مدينة سالم التي يقال إن طارقًا عثر فيها على مائدة سليمان؛ وعاد إلى طليطلة سنة 93هـ بعد أن أخضع كل ما اعترضه من مُقاومات، ولكن، وإلى الشمال من طليطة، كانت قوات القوط تتجمع لمعركة جديدة. 

وكتب طارق لموسى: ¸لقد زحف إليّ ما لا طاقة لي به·؛ وأسرع موسى، فقاد جيشه المكون من ثمانية عشر ألفًا من المقاتلين فالتقى طارق بموسى بن نصير في طليطلة، ويقال بأنه وبَّخه على مخالفته أوامره بل الأرجح أنه عاتبه في رفق على تسرعه في اقتحام الأندلس من وسطها دون السيطرة على شرقيها وغربيها؛ وذكر ابن حيان أن موسى رضي عن طارق، وأمّره على مقدمة الجيش، وأمره بالتقدم أمامه، ثم تبعه موسى بجيشه، فارتقى طارق إلى الثغر الأعلى، وافتتح سرقسطة عام 96هـ، 714م وأوغل في البلاد، وغنم الغنائم الضخمة، ثم اتجه نحو ماردة متبعًا الطريق الروماني الذي يربط سرقسطة ببرشلونة، ثم يتصل بعد ذلك بالطريق المؤدي إلى *أربونة* على ساحل البحر الأبيض.
وأشرف القائدان على الأرض الكبيرة، وبعثا السرايا إلى بقية البلاد، فاستولت على برشلونة وأربونة وصخرة إينيون وحصن لودون على وادي ردونة (نهر الرون) وغيرها من البلاد، وخطر لموسى أن يعود إلى المشرق عن طريق أوروبا من جهة القسطنطينية؛ وفي هذا الوقت، الذي خطرت فيه لموسى متابعة فتوحه في قلب أوروبا، وصل رسول الخليفة إليه يأمره بالكف عن الفتح والعودة إليه في صحبة طارق بن زياد؛ وعبر القائدان المجاز إلى إفريقيا يحملان معهما الغنائم، ويجران خلفهما موكبًا من قواد المسلمين ورؤساء القوط المغلوبين، حتى وصلا إلى الشام في أواخر خلافة الوليد بن عبدالملك وبداية عهد الخليفة سليمان بن عبدالملك؛ وقد انقطعت أخبار القائد طارق بن زياد إثر وصوله إلى الشام، والأرجح أنه أصبح بعد ذلك في بلاط الخليفة سليمان بن عبد الملك مستشارًا له.


[1] ـ مع شهرة هذه الخطبة إلا أن في نسبتها إلى طارق ابن زياد نظر.

----------

